# Tips for combating hunting nerves aka how do I get some bottle?!



## Bernster (15 December 2011)

On the basis that even writing this thread has made me break out in hives and palpitate, do you have any tips please for how I combat nerves on the actual day of the meet and, more importantly, how do I get some bottle to actually jump anything??

The potted history is that I'm out this Saturday with the Kimblewick and have been told it's a 'good jump day' with some 'challenging jumps'.  Eep.

I am not a thruster, am relatively new to hunting and have lost my nerves a bit xc with my horse, so am feeling pretty wimpy.

With the help of the fabulous Chris Heywood me and the nag are doing xc confidence building and am feeling loads better, but not ready to take him out hunt jumping just yet.  But I do love hunting and it's not nearly so exciting if you don't jump.

Rather than be sensible and join the non-jumpers, the adrenalin loving side of me has organised for a hireling this Saturday.  But am slightly freaked as that means I really should make a good go of it.

So, apart from "look up, leg on", not looking at the fence and having a dose of spirits to gee me up, does anyone have any suggestions for how to handle the inevitable nerves please?

PS I realise if I feel really out of my depth there is an option known as NOT JUMPING but am fed up being such a wimp and would like to grow some ba**s for a change!!  Without having to undergo a sex change though


----------



## cptrayes (15 December 2011)

You can get some bottle from a bottle. Port is good! Everything in moderation of course


----------



## borris123 (15 December 2011)

Alcohol but in moderation just to take the edge off not to impede judgement too much.


----------



## tls (15 December 2011)

Getting some bottle = getting a bottle of port.  Seriously though go to a breakfast meet and have a few glass of port first and it helps the nerves and keeps you warm!


----------



## Bernster (15 December 2011)

I love that all 3 tips are alcohol !!  Ah, it must be a truly magical thing, this Port.  I shall endeavour to down as much as I can with my shaking hands, but not enough to lose all stickability.

And would it work as well (or better perhaps) if I add in a splash of Sloe Gin n lemonade and/or some Baileys (which is a particular fav of mine).

I am also hoping that my desire not to be 'shamed' by the guy who is hiring me a horse will help me overcome some of the fear.  He usually rides out as well so will boll**k me if I duck out :0


----------



## cptrayes (15 December 2011)

I hope you have a lot of fun!


----------



## Bernster (15 December 2011)

Thank you!  If I get a photo, will post it up so you can see me in my drunken glory hehe.  Am actually feeling much more chipper about things how that I've posted - the mind is such a funny little thing, think saying that I want to be braver has given me a little bit of a lift of itself


----------



## solitairex (15 December 2011)

Have plenty of port at the meet haha! Ask around who's good to follow... get your adrenaline up before hand!


----------



## TwoPair (15 December 2011)

Down lots of of port and find out who's a good, guaranteed lead!


----------



## MinxGTi (15 December 2011)

Another thing I find is that, when going round the jumps you end up with having to open gates instead!! Think the jump is the far easier option


----------



## tootsietoo (15 December 2011)

See I don't agree with the alcohol-gives-you-courage thing at all!  I find it just makes me wibbly and I can't kick enough!

I have also been suffering from nerves, which are improving after a few weeks of two day a week hunting!  Also lessons and jumping in the paddock at home.  Basically jump lots and lots.

When you are out, it is a real catch 22 as to where you put yourself in the field.  If you are likely to stop, you won't be popular if you are up near the front, but if you stay at the back you end up watching all the other nervous riders, have to hold your horse up for ages and get mixed up with people running out and cutting you up.  I have found it is better for my nerves to stay up nearer the front/middle of the field and then I know I damn well have to get over it because otherwise I'll be in trouble!  So I ride much harder.  Bottom right in saddle, legs wrapped round tight and sit right up!  And have a neckstrap to grab on to.  Also, don't put too much pressure on yourself!  Jump what you have to to get round the country, and as you get over more and more obstacles successfully you will gradually end up being happy to tackle more and more.  And in the meantime it is quite fun standing back and watching the carnage over a few hedges while you find a smart shortcut and stay with hounds anyway!  The occasions where you actually get left behind because you can't get over something are very few and far between I've found.


----------



## Bernster (15 December 2011)

tootsietoo said:



			See I don't agree with the alcohol-gives-you-courage thing at all!  I find it just makes me wibbly and I can't kick enough!

I have also been suffering from nerves, which are improving after a few weeks of two day a week hunting!  Also lessons and jumping in the paddock at home.  Basically jump lots and lots.

When you are out, it is a real catch 22 as to where you put yourself in the field.  If you are likely to stop, you won't be popular if you are up near the front, but if you stay at the back you end up watching all the other nervous riders, have to hold your horse up for ages and get mixed up with people running out and cutting you up.  I have found it is better for my nerves to stay up nearer the front/middle of the field and then I know I damn well have to get over it because otherwise I'll be in trouble!  So I ride much harder.  Bottom right in saddle, legs wrapped round tight and sit right up!  And have a neckstrap to grab on to.  Also, don't put too much pressure on yourself!  Jump what you have to to get round the country, and as you get over more and more obstacles successfully you will gradually end up being happy to tackle more and more.  And in the meantime it is quite fun standing back and watching the carnage over a few hedges while you find a smart shortcut and stay with hounds anyway!  The occasions where you actually get left behind because you can't get over something are very few and far between I've found.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh bless you - thanks for the sage (and port) advice everyone!  If I try to keep track of the advice on HHO, maybe that will distract me enough as it is


----------



## TwoPair (15 December 2011)

I would also say EAT. Not eating will lead to you feeling wibbly anyway, and it's easy to confuse 'I've not eaten' wibbliness and sickness with 'Oh my god I'm sh**ting a brick' wibbliness and sickness.


----------



## CrazyMare (16 December 2011)

Do you have a friend with a good jumper who will give you a mental kick to do it!?


----------



## EAST KENT (16 December 2011)

Get tipsy,always use a martingale (neckstrap) kick on and shut eyes.You will either be mairaculously over it ..or ,being drunk ,will bounce well.


----------



## chestnut cob (16 December 2011)

Have something to drink (alcoholic!) - couple of ports at the meet, something like that, and make sure you've had breakfast too!  Then tuck in behind someone whose horse always jumps and kick on!


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (17 December 2011)

Imagine everyone else naked!


----------



## champy (17 December 2011)

I know that horrible, jittery feeling all too well, and also know the desperate desire to want to conquer it! I used to think I was pathetic getting nervous with the 13.2hh cobby pony that I hunt, and have a fond memory of downing port at 10.30am in attempt to quash some nerves... First field, head woozy and full of Dutch courage, found my little pony overtaking the entire field and placing himself quite happily up alongside the masters! I think maybe slightly less port and I would have maintained a modicum of control.

I have, however, found that Bach's Rescue Remedy works wonders for calming nerves, several drops on the tongue before mounting and it really does seem to take the edge off.


----------



## polo_han (17 December 2011)

champy said:



			I know that horrible, jittery feeling all too well, and also know the desperate desire to want to conquer it! I used to think I was pathetic getting nervous with the 13.2hh cobby pony that I hunt, and have a fond memory of downing port at 10.30am in attempt to quash some nerves... First field, head woozy and full of Dutch courage, found my little pony overtaking the entire field and placing himself quite happily up alongside the masters! I think maybe slightly less port and I would have maintained a modicum of control.

I have, however, found that Bach's Rescue Remedy works wonders for calming nerves, several drops on the tongue before mounting and it really does seem to take the edge off.
		
Click to expand...

I completely agree with the Rescue Remedy - magic stuff! And even if it is all in my head I don't mind because it always does the trick!!  
I always use it before towing and before big matches...Will find out if it works for hunting as going for the first time on Tuesday...eeek!


----------



## alex2 (17 December 2011)

Talk to other people that are out, you will be amazed how many people out hunting will understand exactly how you feel, we have all been there in the past at one time or another.
Find someone competent to follow over jumps and ask them if you can use them as a lead. Most people are only to happy to help once they understand the problem and will look out for you.


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (17 December 2011)

Just seen your thread as been off HnH for a while. I used to be very very nervous and didn't actually jump out hunting, having a horse I truisted really really helped!!! Even now I do get slightly nervous at times and that after hunting quite a few different horses, once I'm doing it I'm normally fine! Some port etc at the meet def helps, and also jumping when hounds are running and like someone else said, stay with a good jumping bunch. How did u get on 2day?? Was it you or your friend who had a fall? Hope you are ok? Lots of drama 2day! I had a little spill later on!x


----------



## Bernster (19 December 2011)

Really appreciate all the lovely replies thank you.  And encouraging to know I'm not the only one!

Mixed news following Saturday's outing.  Downed two glasses of port in quick succession.  Ate some yummy cake and recited all the good advice about keeping butt jammed in saddle and kicking on.  But didn't actually get over any jumps in the end.  Duh!

The first 15 mins or so was a bit of carnage, hireling was a bit fresh and two fallers over the first two jumps!!  I decided to take my time to get to know the hireling and not jump until I felt ready, after which I felt sooooo much better.  Shock horror - rider calms down, horse does too hehe.  But then my friend came a cropper (but is ok) and decided to call it a day, so we came back early.

I thought I would be mad at myself for being such a wuss but I feel like it was the right thing to do.  It's made me realise that it's me that's the problem, not my horse (of course you all knew that  !).  Am out again on Thursday with my boy and will put him at stuff I feel 100% confident over, and see how we go.  His field mate is out and is a good horse to take a lead from.

But I am def'y going to follow all the great advice on here and am pleased to report that I have developed quite a liking for port !!


----------



## Miss L Toe (19 December 2011)

Scotts Porridge Oats,  for breakfast [keeps you going all day]
One large glass of jumping powder  [port and brandy] when you get out of the lorry, hack last two miles so you are not "under scrutiny", one glass at the meet to top up.
If you feel the need, ask friend to carry a small flask with port and brandy.
If you intend to be out late carry a muesli bar.
Wear warm undies.


----------

